

I'd like to introduce you to [...] the Herrenknecht EPB Shield TBM - mdaniel
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/04/sitting-in-the-park-in-the-sun-watching-videos-about-robots/

======
mdaniel
It's not _exactly_ hacker news, but there are two elements that make the
linked video worth watching: it is a nice description of a tunnel boring
machine, and the video uses some great CGI to support the narrative.

In short, I liked it, and thought others might like it, too.

